# Limb suggestions



## amin_ibrahim (Jun 25, 2019)

I would suggest the WNS range as they are very durable and economic. I would go with a foam carbon frame. A very smooth shot unlike the wood which is a bit snappier.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJim (Jul 29, 2016)

dominator said:


> I am looking at purchasing some ILF limbs and want to spend no more than $450. I will use them mostly for 3D and maybe an indoor NFAA league. I plan on shooting around 32 lbs. Any suggestions from those who have shot multiple limbs in the $450 and under range? What do you think the best limb for that price is?


You cannot go wrong with these, or even the less expensive L2 which replaced the Inpers.


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

The limbs I was looking at are the Uukha SX50 (50% carbon/50% glass), WNS Vantage G7 (Royal Cross Carbon/foam), and WNS C2 (unidirectional carbon/foam). Does anyone have experience with these limbs or limbs constructed of the same materials. What would be your preference and why?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

dominator said:


> The limbs I was looking at are the Uukha SX50 (50% carbon/50% glass), WNS Vantage G7 (Royal Cross Carbon/foam), and WNS C2 (unidirectional carbon/foam). Does anyone have experience with these limbs or limbs constructed of the same materials. What would be your preference and why?


Depends somewhat of your skill and patience. Uukha with new s-curve almost a super-recurve limb that is stiff upfront and more forgiving at full draw.
People with long draw prefer the Uukha for that. But its demands more of the archer when it comes to tuning with finding the correct brace height, string, arrow.

If you have short to 28" draw and just want to shoot arrows without the tinkering i suggest pick up pair of used or affordable limbs from known reputable brand.
But do remember that Asian brands measure at 26 ¼ " draw and US/EU limbs at 28". So there is a difference with the marked up draw weight. Go 2lbs lighter for Asian brands.

Uukh'as calculator is easy to use to figure out bowsize and draw weight. Translates well to my other limbs not made by Uukha. 





Uukha







www.uukha.com





i got 4 sets of limbs from 120$ - 550$ And the most expensive limbs are alot lighter physical weight 170gram x2 and feels faster and snappier. Cheaper limbs have twice the weight and feels slower, more forgiving and easier to shoot.


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Timevoid. This helps.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I've been shooting the Sanlida Athletics 7 (on sale from Alternatives). It's considerably cheaper than the price range you're looking it, but all cross-carbon and foam. I like it a lot. It's very torsionally stiff and has a comfortable draw curve. I would say they're definitely measured at 26" instead of 28" as I was pulling a lot more weight (my previous limbs were 30, pulling 34, these are 34 and were pulling 40 at the same bolt position). So I'd definitely go 2-4 pounds lighter than you are expecting.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

dominator said:


> Thanks Timevoid. This helps.


I found fps test by Kostka sport for chrono reading on the some mid tier and high end limbs at 30lbs.
If any German speaking can fill in the blanks id be happy.

You can see that in this case the Winex/FC-100 limbs have about 5fps against the cheapest premium limbs. And the funny part is Velos limbs 800$ super expensive limbs are actually the slowest in the test

But fps is just one of many parameters and doesnt tell the whole picture.

Hoyt integra (affordable velos limb) in another test comes in at around avarage 173.5fps, 30lbs 660 spine C1 with pinnock.

Credit goes to Kostka....


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

FerrumVeritas said:


> I've been shooting the Sanlida Athletics 7 (on sale from Alternatives). It's considerably cheaper than the price range you're looking it, but all cross-carbon and foam. I like it a lot. It's very torsionally stiff and has a comfortable draw curve. I would say they're definitely measured at 26" instead of 28" as I was pulling a lot more weight (my previous limbs were 30, pulling 34, these are 34 and were pulling 40 at the same bolt position). So I'd definitely go 2-4 pounds lighter than you are expecting.


I actually tested feeling the torsional stiffness now and the glass/maple limbs are very easy to bend sideways, several inches on the limbtip sideways. 
Foam/glass feels about same flex.

Foam/glass/carbon i can move about an 1" sideway but requires alot of force. For the full carbon/foam limbs the limb tip is very narrow and thin so i can move it about an 1" sideways pushing alot of weight at it. Remember there is a 100 gram more material(almost twice weight) on the foam/glass/carbon limb compared to carbon/foam.


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

I really like my Nika N3 Progress which are probably similar to the Uukha SX50s you mentioned, being carbon monolith, and 55%-45% carbon/fiberglass. Compared to my cross carbon foam limbs, the draw is heavier initially but then even through the clicker with zero stacking. Zero perceptible torsional twist, so noticeably stiffer torsionally than my sandwich construction carbon foams, and noticeably faster than my carbon foams. I’m actually about to order another pair. I see Amazon carries them now ($289). I have a short draw length (26.75 AMO), and my N3s (34#) come in spot on 34# otf.

Cheers!
Nojiri


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I have fallen in love with the Galaxy Gold Star limbs from Lancaster. Great limbs at a greater price. Give them a look if you can.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Nojiri said:


> I really like my Nika N3 Progress which are probably similar to the Uukha SX50s you mentioned, being carbon monolith, and 55%-45% carbon/fiberglass. Compared to my cross carbon foam limbs, the draw is heavier initially but then even through the clicker with zero stacking. Zero perceptible torsional twist, so noticeably stiffer torsionally than my sandwich construction carbon foams, and noticeably faster than my carbon foams. I’m actually about to order another pair. I see Amazon carries them now ($289). I have a short draw length (26.75 AMO), and my N3s (34#) come in spot on 34# otf.
> 
> Cheers!
> Nojiri


Nojiri you got the physical weight of the Nika N3 ? should be around 180gram for one limb or its very heavy with glue and fiber. 
up or down usefully differ -+5gram.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

SHPoet said:


> I have fallen in love with the Galaxy Gold Star limbs from Lancaster. Great limbs at a greater price. Give them a look if you can.


Yes Tradlab did a some review of them and its alot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

Timevoid said:


> Nojiri you got the physical weight of the Nika N3 ? should be around 180gram for one limb or its very heavy with glue and fiber.
> up or down usefully differ -+5gram.


Timevoid, I'm on the road for the holidays. I have my bow, but no gram scale. If I come across someone with a gram scale, I'll weigh a limb and post.
Cheers!


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

SHPoet said:


> I have fallen in love with the Galaxy Gold Star limbs from Lancaster. Great limbs at a greater price. Give them a look if you can.


I'm convinced these are made by Sanlida.


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

FerrumVeritas said:


> I'm convinced these are made by Sanlida.


+1. Good bet that both Sanlida and Junxing make a lot of OEM limbs out on the market.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

For the same money you can get top shelf limbs used. I have bought Xtours, Veracitys, and a set of W&W NS foam all for$450 or less. 1-2 year old limbs but the best of the best. $800 limbs new. Be patience and what the classifieds like a Hawk.
Arrowchucker out


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

I ended up with WNS FC 100 limbs. I have no patience to wait for used limbs that would fit the bill when my riser is arriving tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

dominator said:


> I ended up with WNS FC 100 limbs. I have no patience to wait for used limbs that would fit the bill when my riser is arriving tomorrow. LOL


Just for your knowledge Fc-100 have alot of siblings.

Here are a few limbs that are from same factory. Its just diffrent grade of quality of control.

Its a very fast and light limb. You can play around with diffrent string strands and limb savers to calm the bow down. They are sold to go in hand with carbon risers because of their snappy feel.

Sibling names..same thing diffrent names.

Rcx-100 (former name).
Win&win WINEX 1/2.
KINETIC Fury.
Tradtech RC Carbon Extreme.

​


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

I had the Kinetic Fury limbs and really liked them.


----------

